# Maltese and teeth



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Would someone please explain to me what you are all talking about when it comes to adult maltese losing their teeth? 

My fluffs (that are at the bridge waiting for me) - were 15 and 16 years old - they had perfect teeth - they never lost a tooth (with the exception of baby teeth) - why would it be any different in the Maltese breed?


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you mean losing baby teeth as a puppy or losing adult teeth in their senior years?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Allie, 

From what I can gather it appears that smaller breed dogs are more prone to tarter buildup and plaque. What is the reason behind this - I am not 100% certain but upon getting Hunter it is one of the first words of caution we received from our vet.

A theory of mine is also there appears to be many more small breeds that are victims of puppy mills than larger breed dogs. These dogs are often in cages (as we know) and due to anxiety can chew the cages and lose or break their teeth (this is what we believe happened to Hunter). Also, if not fed properly they can be deficient in minerals and will chew rocks and other things which again, can cause issues with teeth.

Now, why a properly bred and raised dog will have severe tooth problems may come down to genetics, improper care by subsequent owners, or other reasons that I might not be aware of.

I hope this helps and you get further clarification.

Erin


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

TB.TL said:


> Do you mean losing baby teeth as a puppy or losing adult teeth in their senior years?


Sorry Rebecca - I wasn't clear - I have a baby in the hospital, and I'm not thinking clearly.

I was concerned about maltese losing adult teeth. I have read several posts' that refer to missing teeth in adult fluffs.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Dogs are like people, Allie. Some have good teeth and gums, others do not. I think I've heard every possible scenario ... genetics (well bred vs. poorly bred), lack of care, food, size of dog, shape of mouth, and on and on. How many people do you know who get their teeth cleaned every 6 mos. and still lose teeth to gum disease? And then there are people who don't get their teeth cleaned that frequently, never use floss and still have most or all of their teeth? My 13 yr. old rescue gets his teeth cleaned every 9-12 mos. and only has 8 teeth left. He's 10-1/2 lbs. My 12 yr. old lost all of her upper incisors at her first cleaning. She was less than 3 yrs. old. Those teeth were perfectly clean but there was not enough bone to support the roots and the teeth were loose. Since then she's lost another 4 teeth. My 8-1/2 yr. old dog gets his teeth cleaned every 2 to 2-1/2 yrs. and has never lost a tooth. He's under 6 lbs. and eats the same food as the 13 yr. old. I do dentals as needed but never more frequently than every 9 mos. And I brush their teeth and scale off built up plaque in between cleanings. I don't think any one reason, including genetics, is the cause. Like human siblings, one dog might have good teeth and a littermate might not. It does seem to be a more prevalent problem in toy breeds than in large dog breeds but I don't think there is a simple answer.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> Sorry Rebecca - I wasn't clear - I have a *baby in the hospital*, and I'm not thinking clearly.


Not meaning to steal your thread but is everything ok?!??


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Erin,

It's Lucy. She is very sick. I cannot talk about it now - it's too much.
It happened late on Saturday - it's her liver. It's heartbreaking. She’s at Tufts.

I couldn't go today with my husband, because I had Barrons birthday plans - I was torn from being happy for Barron and devastated about Lucy.

That little white face, just has to be OK - I will NEVER, EVER have another fluff, it’s too painful.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Erin,
> 
> It's Lucy. She is very sick. I cannot talk about it now - it's too much.
> It happened late on Saturday - it's her liver. It's heartbreaking. She’s at Tufts.
> ...


Oh my goodness, Allie.
I am praying for your dear Lucy.
rayer:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> Erin,
> 
> It's Lucy. She is very sick. I cannot talk about it now - it's too much.
> It happened late on Saturday - it's her liver. It's heartbreaking. She’s at Tufts.
> ...


Oh my gosh...Allie, I'm so sorry to hear this and I am shocked. It must be such a difficult time for you...We are here for you :grouphug: You don't have to talk about it right now but please let us know the moment that Lucy is better, we're very worried about poor little Lucy. Be strong!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Allie, my heart breaks for you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Erin,
> 
> It's Lucy. She is very sick. I cannot talk about it now - it's too much.
> It happened late on Saturday - it's her liver. It's heartbreaking. She’s at Tufts.
> ...


I'll be praying for precious Lucy.rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allie I had no idea Lucy Lu is ill, my heart is breaking for you. What happened?

Heavenly Father, here I am we need you Lord, something has happened to precious Lucy Lu, you know what's happening with her Liver, Lord you can touch it and bring your healing to Lucy Lu, I'm asking for this, heal her Lord, comfort Allie and her husband, I believe in miracles I have seen many, Lord I thank you in advance. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry Allie! I was really surprised when I read this. Did this happen all of a sudden? Oh my, I'm in shock. I'll be praying for Lucy and I know she'll be fine, she has to be. When you feel like it please let us know how she is. I'll be thinking about you both. 
Hugs to you and your sweet Lucy. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry about Lucy  Hang in there 

Well since my maltese lost 27 teeth at age 4 I learned alot about it sadly. I was afraid to put her under and tried petzlife gel for a year thinking it was the miracle thing everyone talked about. I should have had her teeth cleaned at 3. I waited a year and it was the worst thing I could have done as her teeth became loose. When they are loose it affects the teeth next to it as well so it spreads very fast as small breeds have a smaller bone to tooth ratio than humans and big dogs thus leaving them susceptible to losing teeth easier. 

I took her to two board certified dentists for consults and went with the one i was most comfortable with and he was excellent. The one was talking bone graphing and all kinds of crazy stuff which scared me and also was all for the dental vaccine knowing a dog she gave it to went lame. I did not feel she was conservative like myself. 

I then went to Los Angeles to a dentist many recommended highly and really liked him. I knew demi was bad as i felt the loose teeth. He saved some teeth taking out infected root and reshaping a tooth but he said if it is bad it comes out. 

I did cry as he called me when she was under and said not to panic when i picked her up but it was bad. She did great and does great today.

Now DD had a dental at 5 and only lost 5 teeth so go figure and she is a yorkie. 

If the breath is bad it is a big sign of periodontal disease as demi had horrible breath but the tartar was not real bad so that can be deceiving.

When they clean the tartar off sometimes all that is holding the tooth in place is the tartar so when cleaned off the tooth becomes loose 

Also i learned if someone does not know what they are doing when using the ultrasonic cleaner and if they leave on the tooth too long it can make the teeth loose and many prefer hand scaling to that.

I believe it is genetics as my dad is the most neurotic person about his teeth and has gum disease and he also has heart disease and had open heart surgery for a double bypass and is now going in for a valve replacement soon as he is at 1.1 and they do tie people who have alot of tartar build up on teeth many times have the same build up in their arteries. 

Demi has been very healthy so this was a shock to me as i do brush their teeth. I thought feeding raw diet was better but I know someone with a golden who fed raw its entire life and he lost 27 teeth too so again genetics. Demi is on a high grain diet newman's own organic low fat so thought this was the case until i talked to this pet owner.

i spoke to a show breeder who told me she does dental under anesthesia every 2 years and every 6 mos does the non-anesthetic from the time they are 6 mos old she does this routine and it has worked well for her


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

So what is recommended for prevention? I have been reading all sorts of stuff lately about coordinating their spaying date with a time they can get any necessary teeth removed... Tinker hates when I try to brush her teeth; she turns her head and licks the toothpaste, lol. Should I take them to a dentist? How often should they be brushed? They are just three months old... Tiger Lily still has her baby teeth but the vet said Tinker lost some of her's already and was surprised because she is so young.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

TB.TL said:


> So what is recommended for prevention? I have been reading all sorts of stuff lately about coordinating their spaying date with a time they can get any necessary teeth removed... Tinker hates when I try to brush her teeth; she turns her head and licks the toothpaste, lol. Should I take them to a dentist? How often should they be brushed? They are just three months old... Tiger Lily still has her baby teeth but the vet said Tinker lost some of her's already and was surprised because she is so young.


the dentist told me BRUSH - you can use gauze around finger and no tooth paste he said the main thing is brushing and they said we as humans use tooth paste for better breath but brushing is the key. Circular motion 

I use chlorhexedine wipes from drs foster and smith as chlorhexedine kills bacteria. Houndstooth told me they use hydrogen peroxide heavily diluted in water. Enzymatic tooth paste as well but the main thing is brushing at least once a day if not twice a day like we do for our teeth.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

I used a chlorhexedine solution a few months ago when I had surgery to remove my wisdom teeth so that makes sense. 

Twice a day brushing? Wow. I need to start up on that. I had no idea it had to be that often. I will try the gauze instead, too, and probably without toothpaste at first. 

Thanks so much for the valuable info!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> Erin,
> 
> It's Lucy. She is very sick. I cannot talk about it now - it's too much.
> It happened late on Saturday - it's her liver. It's heartbreaking. She’s at Tufts.
> ...


Oh Allie, I'm praying like crazy that your little Lucy-Lu will be okay. Know how much I love you.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

TB.TL said:


> I used a chlorhexedine solution a few months ago when I had surgery to remove my wisdom teeth so that makes sense.
> 
> Twice a day brushing? Wow. I need to start up on that. I had no idea it had to be that often. I will try the gauze instead, too, and probably without toothpaste at first.
> 
> Thanks so much for the valuable info!


here are the pads i use 

Pet Dental Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Dental Clens® Pads for Dogs


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

About Maltese and teeth. Here is my experience so far with Micky: We got him 8/08. He had a dental in 2/08 when they extracted 2 teeth. The vet recommended another dental shortly after we got him. Around 9/08, he had 4 teeth removed. Fast forward a year. To 9/09. Another dental. This time he had 3 teeth out. Now, this year, same thing, except this year, he had 5 teeth removed. So each year, he loses teeth. So far its been mostly his little incisors thankfully, but still, its depressing. I do brush when I can. I use either enzymatic tooth paste, petzlife, and the Dr. Foster & smith dental wipes. But it doesn't seem to matter. Micky is only 6. At the rate he's going. He may lose all his teeth eventually. The vet says he has grade 2 periodontal disease. I wish I knew the answers.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

oh my gosh - I really hope that Lucy is okay! 

I had liver scares with Luna when she was younger - turns out my vet overreacted massively. Luna had raised ALT levels however after following up with a specialist it would seem this is just her 'normal' level - she is otherwise healthy etc. 

Lucy is in my thoughts tonight!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Allie! your post has me crying  I am really hoping your Lucy is going to be ok. I can feel your sadness.

As far as the teeth go. I have never had a dog with teeth that actually had to be taken out or went rotten. I have had two small dogs but more bichon size than malt size. I can't honestly say I looked after them either. I am keeping a close eye on Lola's now and use the petzlife and brush. I hope hers will be ok.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Allie, I hope Lucy is okay. My thoughts and prayers are with you and I am sure everything will be better soon. Love and Kisses Max and Lyn


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Ohh*

Oh Allie:

I am so sorry! I pray Lucy is OK. Please keep us posted! Please go and see her I am almost sure that she will heal faster is you are there with her.

((((((((((( Lucy))))))))))))))):heart::heart::heart:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Allie, I will keep Lucy in my prayers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Allie, I'm just now seeing this and I feel terrible! If this happened on Saturday.....and it's now Tuesday......:w00t:.....OMG, I'm so worried about her. Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Allie, I'm so sorry. :grouphug: I just adore your little Lucy. My first Maltese, Noah, had liver disease and also became very ill. With good care, he lived to be 11 years old. I made him a special home made food just for dogs with his condition and it helped him tremendously. I would be happy to help you in managing this condition and I am sure there are others on SM with experience in dealing with liver disease who would also be willing to help. Please keep us posted on how you and Lucy are doing. :grouphug:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> Oh Allie:
> 
> I am so sorry! I pray Lucy is OK. Please keep us posted! Please go and see her I am almost sure that she will heal faster is you are there with her.
> 
> ((((((((((( Lucy))))))))))))))):heart::heart::heart:


 
Oh Barbara,

My dear, I would have driven directly to see Lucy yesterday, after Barron's party - I am not allowed to drive after dark. My neurologist has had this clearly stated on my drivers license. 

I could have hired a service to take me to the hospital, but I have another fluff that requires attention, and I cannot forget his needs either - thank G-d that the fluffs have two parents, I’d be at a loss, as to which way to turn.

My husband is with Lucy. Lucy certainly loves him as much as she does me.

I was going to drive down at 5AM - but did not sleep well - I’ll be leaving here shortly. My parents have arrived and will spend a few days with Barron - they will take exceptional care of him.

The surgeons have told my husband that after surgery Lucy will feel much better - Lucy NEVER showed signs of illness until Saturday - she was so very tired- - - - it seemed normal for the way she plays so hard with Barron - then, she had a seizure, that changed everything.

This is exactly why I didn’t want to share what was going on with Lucy or her status, I cannot take criticism right now, I am doing the very best that I can possibly do. My heart is broken - 360 degrees.

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Allie, my heart and prayers are with you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

You are receiving lots of love and prayers. It is such a scary time for you and your family. I pray Lucy is feeling better right away. Hugs!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Allie, thank you for the update. My Ellie loved her Daddy as much as me, I am glad your husband is with her. She is getting great care and that is the most important thing. I am glad she will feel better again.

Cathy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am just now seeing this. Hoping for Lucy's fully recovery. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Allie!! Oh my goodness honey!!! I am so sorry that Lucy Lu is so sick! But Praise God the vet said that the surgery will help her. :-( Have they found out what is wrong with her? 

Sweetie, no one is criticising you! I hope you don't feel that way! You know people try to help by offering suggestions...but we don't know the whole story, like about how you cannot drive at night.

We all love you and Lucy Lu and Barron! You have been so sweet to everyone on this board. I hope you know that we all love you and Lucy and are all praying for her to heal fast.  

I wish I lived closer, I would watch Barron for you, or drive you, or just give you a hug  My heart breaks with you.

Please keep us updated!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Sandcastles said:


> Oh Barbara,
> 
> My dear, I would have driven directly to see Lucy yesterday, after Barron's party - I am not allowed to drive after dark. My neurologist has had this clearly stated on my drivers license.
> 
> ...


she will be ok  the liver is very forgiving so if something is going to go wrong that is one best to go wrong. Was it liver shunt? If surgery and a seizure thinking this may be the case  

Hang in there and keep us posted and no one will criticize you so please keep us posted as we do care any time a baby is ill. 

I learned alot about liver disease when dee dee came back with high bile acids 3 times and there are others on here with dogs with liver issues I am sure as it runs in this breed and yorkie breed 

hang in there


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Allie, I swear if anyone on here says something bad to you about your fluff. I will just be livid and start my own SM and make sure the meanies are not allowed. 

Why am I repeating this KIND WORDS HELP BAD WORDS ARE JUST MEAN. My goodness this is bullying...will you people ever learn we are not in grade school.

See we could have been there for Allie and said kind words to Allie but no she was afraid someone would say something mean, all right people smarten up. PM me if you need a pick me up.

Let these kind messages help you thru this difficult time, I feel Lucy is a joy of life and she's going to be around for a long time coming.

Thinking of you all, Lynda and Max xxoo 
(Max is giving Lucy butterfly kisses I hope she caught one)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Allie!!! I am so extremely sorry to hear Lucy is going through this...I am praying hard for her. I know this is an awful and stressful time for your family and I am praying that all turns out well for you all. 

Please know that your SM family has you and Lucy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Allie OMG! No one is going to criticize you! Please know we are all praying and thinking of sweet Lucy! PLEASE PLEASE keep us updated. I pray everything is going to be ok.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I've gotten behind on here. Allie, I'm so very sorry. Please, know we are all thinking of you and your precious baby girl. Sending lots of (((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

allie , please never ever feel that you cant come here and share. i think it would be impossible to criticize someone as dedicated and loving to ur fluffs as u. We love u , lucy, and barron rayer:. im praying praying praying for the quick recovery of your baby girl ! and happy belated bday to barron.


Sandcastles said:


> Oh Barbara,
> 
> My dear, I would have driven directly to see Lucy yesterday, after Barron's party - I am not allowed to drive after dark. My neurologist has had this clearly stated on my drivers license.
> 
> ...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i hope and pray sweet Lucy will be ok!!
we are here for you, hugs:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My parents have arrived and will spend a few days with Barron - they will take exceptional care of him.

Dear Sir Barron,
I am so happy your grandparents are there w/you as I know you love them & they you! You will probably be wondering what happened to your baby sister---well, your mommy will tell you all about it in just a bit---until then I want to ask you to be a brave little soldier and hold the fort! Keep looking out that window---it will be very soon that things will all seem better! You are such a loving big brother and you are all in our prayers. Bon courage!
Kitzel


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandcastles said:


> Oh Barbara,
> 
> My dear, I would have driven directly to see Lucy yesterday, after Barron's party - I am not allowed to drive after dark. My neurologist has had this clearly stated on my drivers license.
> 
> ...


 
Allie my heart is breaking for you, you know I am praying for you and your husband, Barron and of course Lucy. If there's anything I can do please let me know. I wish I could give you a big hug, I love you


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I still can't believe this is happening! It's just not fair!! I pray the doctors fix this....it's a biggy....I'm worried about your sweet precious girl.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Heavens Allie, I have no idea why you think anyone would criticize you in this situation. :grouphug: we are so worried about you and Lucy. This is just an awful thing to have happened. You are a fab. Mummy.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sitting at work and thinking of you, Allie, and Lucy Lu - sending prayers and big big hugs!!!! 

Linda


----------

